# remington 11-87 auto



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

I would like some input on this remington shotgun. How does it shoot, does it ever jam up, ect. What size barrel is best for upland game 26.28,or 30? thanks


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Was trying to post a letter from a friend about his new 11-87, computers and corrupted fles. not matter. He replaced a Mod. 1100 2-3/4" because of increased waterfowling. The new gun shot about 2500 rounds at the trap club and 3-500 in the field shooting doves ducks etc. He has replaced the o-ring 4 times but has not had any problems with it jamming. Only complaint was that the gas port needed daily cleaning when using Federal steel with WP140 powder, by using a cleaner or hotter burning powder this should be less of a problem. This man shoots his gun and is not the most fastidius in the cleaning of the weapon. I saw his old 1100 have straw and mud stuck in it for 2 or 3 weekends some times . When the gun stopped shooting then he would clean it. one complaint was that it was not field stip freindly his words.. Hope this helps.
I might suggest looking at the new Berreta if you like the feel of the Rem.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I used one for about 3-4 years, primarily on waterfowl. The O-rings broke a couple times. The extractor claw broke during a one week hunting trip, leaving me with a single shot. Thankfully it broke on the last day of the trip. At another time, the screw-in choke tube expanded and would not come out. Gunsmith blamed it on shooting too much steel shot (?) I also had a problem with one of the leaf springs--it got bent or something and the gun would not cycle. I didn't have much problem with it jamming but I cleaned it pretty often. Cleaning the gas system can be a pain, especially compared to cleaning an SBE. But for the price, I think it's a great gun and it looks good too. If I had to give up my Benelli, I would go back to a Rem 11-87.


----------

